# LED reverse and license plate pics as requested



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

What bulbs are you using and where did you get them. Do you feel that your backup bulbs are brighter?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

those are nice! really like the color!


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> What bulbs are you using and where did you get them. Do you feel that your backup bulbs are brighter?


License plate
6K WHITE 13 LED LIGHT BULBS 158 168 194 2825 | 1 PAIR

Reverse
6K WHITE 68 LED BULBS 194 158 168 917 918 920 921 922 923 | 1 PAIR

They are a little brighter to the person driving the car but a lot brighter to the person behind the car. My neighbor happened to be pulling out the same time I was and he thought they were headlights


----------

